# small white patch on baby's anus



## catinthehat (Feb 10, 2010)

as i was wiping my dd(4mos.) today, i noticed a small white patch on her anus. i couldn't notice it unless i kind of pulled her cheeks apart, it was pretty far in there. when i wiped it with the cloth wipe, it came off and the spot where it had been started to bleed a little. the skin all seemed somewhat red around her anus. no other diaper rash to speak of. i thought maybe it is thrush, but neither of us has any other symptoms of thrush(no nipple pain or white patches in the mouth). anyone have ideas as to what this could be?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds like yeast to me. Even with no other symptoms, still could be that, just localized. That's an area that can be pretty moist... so a perfect breeding ground for yeasty beasties. I'd put a little coconut oil on the area.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I'd attack it and take some good yeast precautions (lower sugar intake, probiotics for you, vinegar in the rinse cycle for towels, underwear, bras, diapers - etc.).


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks,

i will try those things.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

My DD had a little sore there once at about 6 weeks old. I tried so many things to clear it up and the one thing that finally worked was putting a little breastmilk on it at every diaper change. After it being there for weeks, it healed up in about 3 days.


----------

